

Ask HN:  Good, enthusiastic intro to Scala? - phaedrus

I had been designing a hypothetical programming language in my head, and I was surprised to discover that Scala has a lot of the features that would have gone into that language.  For instance, "call by name", and the "lazy" keyword.<p>Does anyone have a recommendation for a good introduction/overview of Scala?  I'm looking for something that is also entertaining to read, like a Scala version of "_why's Poignant Guide to Ruby" (I don't expect anything to be quite like that, but maybe closer to that side of the spectrum than the other).
======
gtani
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1346040>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1302151>

[http://scala-programming-
language.1934581.n4.nabble.com/The-...](http://scala-programming-
language.1934581.n4.nabble.com/The-right-tool-td2220305.html)

------
whakojacko
a book-free way to do it would be to start with reading an introduction such
as: [http://www.codecommit.com/blog/scala/roundup-scala-for-
java-...](http://www.codecommit.com/blog/scala/roundup-scala-for-java-
refugees) (not really entertaining, but good content)

Once you are done with that, read articles on the fantastic Daily Scala blog:
<http://daily-scala.blogspot.com/> . There are LOTS of useful little morsels
in there.

For a beginner asking questions, stackoverflow is IMO the place to go, the
people on the mailing lists can sometimes be a bit hostile towards newbies.

